# I smoked in public again last night



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Last night was my second time smoking in public. The misses and I went to a place called lazy dog (kind of like a chilis or a TGIF) and we sat on the patio because they had fire pits and heaters which was really nice. I decided to light my savinelli with penzance up and everyone seemed to be cool with it.

Then 3 women walked out to have a cigarrette and were making stupid comments about my pipe smoking under their breathe but loud enough for me to hear. I restrained myself and continued smoking....I wasnt about to let these women ruin my wonderful night. They finally left to go back inside and I was more comfortable again.

All in all is a great night and penzance is really really good (My fiance loved the smell of it also which is a major +). Ive also decided it isnt worth confronting the trash talking people because its not worth it. Im going to do what I want to do because I love what I do. 

Anyone else have other people trash talk while smoking in public?


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear this happened to you. But I'm also proud to hear you're out and taking it with you. The more you do so the more comfortable you'll become with it also. 

In fact it's strange that we should even feel uncomfortable. Who are these morons that we should be concerned for their opinions anyway? Especially from a couple idiots smoking cigarettes which are in fact the most disgusting of smoking habits. 

Be proud and self confident and enjoy this wonderful past time.


----------



## letsgomountaineers (Dec 19, 2008)

i always smoke outside. walking between classes and what-not. i think if you keep at it, i think you'll find those women are a minority. i normally get compliments on my pipe.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

:tpd:
I usually get nothing but compliments when I'm out and about but there are those few that don't recognize we're all in this smoking ban battle together.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

letsgomountaineers said:


> i always smoke outside. walking between classes and what-not. i think if you keep at it, i think you'll find those women are a minority. i normally get compliments on my pipe.


True, I usually get "wow that smells good" from most people.

I dont know how old you are (though I suppose around 20 if you're on a college campus) but as you get older you'll "fit" the pipe better in most peoples' eyes than you do now. I'm 45 with a distinguishing touch of grey here and there and no-one even blinks at me when I"ve got a pipe in my teeth, lol. I think alot of people are mentally stuck on pipe smokers being old guys.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Arizona said:


> True, I usually get "wow that smells good" from most people.
> 
> I dont know how old you are (though I suppose around 20 if you're on a college campus) but as you get older you'll "fit" the pipe better in most peoples' eyes than you do now. I'm 45 with a distinguishing touch of grey here and there and no-one even blinks at me when I"ve got a pipe in my teeth, lol. I think alot of people are mentally stuck on pipe smokers being old guys.


Im going to have to agree with you. Im 26 and I get some very weird looks as if Im smoking some wacky tobaccy...But for the most part people do enjoy the smell of my pipe. This was the first time anyone has talked trash.

Oh well I cant wait to go out again and smoke my pipe in public


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

The only good thing about the worldwide tobacco ban is that there is no reason for smokers feel they are disturbing someone else. 
Now, those who don´t smoke can hang out in smoke-free places, and have absolutely no right to feel disturbed by second-hand smoke when in other places. 
Those who only smoke cigs, like the women you met, should specially be ashamed when ranting against other smokers, and the shame on them should be inflicted by any smoker in those circunstances.
I would not refrain myself and as they were also smoking I would not engage in a obvious conversation about smoking... I would hit them where it would hurt the most... I would observe them, find their weakness (fatness, fashionless sense, bad nail polish, bad hair day, etc...) - so easy with most women - and would be really sarcastic about it.
No use in being a gentleman when there is no lady or another gentleman around, and it certainly is worth the trouble in order to "educate" those who act like you described.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Requiem said:


> The only good thing about the worldwide tobacco ban is that there is no reason for smokers feel they are disturbing someone else.
> Now, those who don´t smoke can hang out in smoke-free places, and have absolutely no right to feel disturbed by second-hand smoke when in other places.
> Those who only smoke cigs, like the women you met, should specially be ashamed when ranting against other smokers, and the shame on them should be inflicted by any smoker in those circunstances.
> I would not refrain myself and as they were also smoking I would not engage in a obvious conversation about smoking... I would hit them where it would hurt the most... I would observe them, find their weakness (fatness, fashionless sense, bad nail polish, bad hair day, etc...) - so easy with most women - and would be really sarcastic about it.
> No use in being a gentleman when there is no lady or another gentleman around, and it certainly is worth the trouble in order to "educate" those who act like you described.


Haha! They were indeed fat butch lesbians but I felt it wasnt worth my time making fun. I decided to enjoy my penzance and ignore them


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in my late twenties, and I've been smoking a pipe since I was about 20. I am very used to the double takes - which is fine and totally understandable. What I can't abide is the incessant, "What are you smokin in that pipe, huh? *wink wink*" and "Hey, man. Can I hit that?" No, first of all you're a moron to honestly think I'm smoking dope out here for all to see, and secondly no one smokes my pipe but me, and i certainly don't "hit it". That's like someone drink Miller Lite out of a bottle asking a man swirling his cognac how fast he can chug it down. 

I've had some of the worst public pipe smoking experiences you could image - including an obnoxiously drunken WOMAN trying to start a fight with me in an outdoor smoking section of a bar because of "that goddamn f-ing pipe smoke" - all while she's burning through her crappy light cigs. 

I sound bitter, but I'm not. I've had lots of regular and pleasant encounters as well. "Oh, my dad used to smoke a pipe" etc. Basically, I've learned to stick to classier bars with my pipe. It's always the stoners, hicks, and alcoholics that give me a hard time.


----------



## Thisisme (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been smoking more in semi-public areas. Mostly at my friends business, he runs a motorcycle shop and I often hang out with him and other friends in the work bay. Lately, I've been smoking a bowl or two while there. I call it semi-public, 'cause I usually know everyone in the area already  

They gave me some good-natured ribbing about it at first, but since I just played along with it they don't really comment on it much anymore, except casually. If they rib ya about something and you show any kind of annoyance about it, they are like sharks scenting blood, lol.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> Haha! They were indeed fat butch lesbians but I felt it wasnt worth my time making fun. I decided to enjoy my penzance and ignore them


Ahah, in that case a simple: "please, gentlemen, don´t disturb my smoke" would do the job.:yo:


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

27 here, and I hate public rudeness. I would have simply said 'hey guys, can I bum a smoke?' Should shut them up pretty quick.
ound:


----------



## old4x4 (May 30, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Ahah, in that case a simple: "please, gentlemen, don´t disturb my smoke" would do the job.:yo:


 ACK! Coffee on my keyboard! Good one!!:rofl:


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i've gotten to the point where i just don't give a damn what people think. most of the time the comments are positive & i just say "thanks". when they're negative i either blow big ass clouds in their direction or flip a quarter at 'em & tell 'em to call someone who gives a fluck.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

A bitch is a bitch. Personally I find women VASTLY superior to men as employees . But put them in a position of manager......90% turn into Satan devils.......I wish it wasn't so. ...I make a habit of smoking my pipe whenever or where ever it will annoy such women.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> i've gotten to the point where i just don't give a damn what people think. most of the time the comments are positive & i just say "thanks". when they're negative i either blow big ass clouds in their direction or flip a quarter at 'em & tell 'em to call someone who gives a fluck.


Agreed. If I'm smoking outside, all bets are off. When someone complains, I point to a spot several dozen yards away and say "I'll bet you couldn't smell my pipe if you were over there! Try it and see."


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I will point out a seat farther away as well. I smoke quite a bit in public and in the car. I get people(even in cars next to me) waving their hand in front of their face. Being quick to temper(red headed) I have learned to avoid conflict......I usually smile, tip my head and pipe toward them and carry on. I worry very little about what people think of me. 

Our local shop has been talking about getting a bench to set out front for warm weather. Would be a neat addition to the resurgence of the "downtown mistique".


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

The vast majority of BOTLs are considerate of others and that is what the hobby is all about, being a gentleman and enjoying something, while not being obnoxious to others. *pro* had every right to smoke where he did and the gal was really off base. It would've been a different issue had he lit up in a no smoking area or in doors to the horror and astonishment of those around him.mg: Let her continue to beat a dead :deadhorse: and smoke on. Sometimes the most dignified response is no response at all.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

What the hell could those ladies say as they were smoking cigarettes??? OUTDOORS?? Makes no sense to me but I guess it takes a special kind of idiot... or strength in numbers... or both! They prolly had a few too many margaritas or something... I wouldn't let it phase me.


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

I've smoked at a few clubs and bars in the area and have only been complimented on the smell. A guy did ask me once if I smoke the pipe just to look cool so I gave my usual sardonic retort to shut the jack ass up.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Very, very rarely. People just want to unnerve you when they do crap like that. Rattle them with confidence.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow,

I guess this is showing my age (38 whew!) but when I was in highschool in the mid to late 80's you could smoke almost anywhere, banks, hospitals hell we even had a smoking section at school...this was in California btw.

Unfortunately California has a way of leading the nation in some very stupid and intrusive laws...sadly the smoke nazis are here and here to stay.

I smoke outside all the time hell, call me a rebel but I'll even walk into a gas station with the briar clenched in the teeth, whe you get a glare or a rude comment look right back at them and smile.

The cigar craze of the 90's put off some of this crap for awhile but now with Obama and an extremely liberal leaning congress, it's only a matter of time before things really go to hell.

Enjoy those pipes while you can and buy tobacco to cellar before we get Canadian style tax added to it...it won't be long.

Maboman


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

andrew said:


> I've smoked at a few clubs and bars in the area and have only been complimented on the smell. A guy did ask me once if I smoke the pipe just to look cool so I gave my usual sardonic retort to shut the jack ass up.


U should tell them that ure glad they noticed! (how cool it is)


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

maboman said:


> Wow,
> 
> I guess this is showing my age (38 whew!) but when I was in highschool in the mid to late 80's you could smoke almost anywhere, banks, hospitals hell we even had a smoking section at school...this was in California btw.
> 
> ...


Here in Sweden they starting to ban ppl from smoking at work, not only indoors. But outdoors as well! And some forbid any kind of tobacco use while on duty. Mosty this is in the public sector so far afaik.

Wr´re all becoming peasants again, owned like livestock with no freedoms!


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> A bitch is a bitch. Personally I find women VASTLY superior to men as employees . But put them in a position of manager......90% turn into Satan devils.......I wish it wasn't so. ...I make a habit of smoking my pipe whenever or where ever it will annoy such women.


90% of ALL bosses are Satan devils...:wink:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

maboman said:


> Wow,
> 
> I guess this is showing my age (38 whew!) but when I was in highschool in the mid to late 80's you could smoke almost anywhere, banks, hospitals hell we even had a smoking section at school...this was in California btw.
> 
> ...


I hear you man....Its hard to be a pipe/cigar smoking gun owner in california


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> I hear you man....Its hard to be a pipe/cigar smoking gun owner in california


You better get a Concealed Carry Permit while you can. The she-sheriff doesnt like that Americans 'percieve' that they have a right to own guns.:spank:


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

IrishCamel81 said:


> You better get a Concealed Carry Permit while you can. The she-sheriff doesnt like that Americans 'percieve' that they have a right to own guns.:spank:


Yeah I heard....Im not sure I want to get my CCW anyways....Too much responsibility


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Me and the wife go to Cafe El Cholo and sit on the patio, I smoke my cigar, power down some Margueritas and have a blast. It's right up the road, Pro. Good food, too!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I used to smoke more in public, but I got sick of dealing with ignorant people and their misconceptions. It takes away from my cigar smoking enjoyment. So, I choose to smoke cigars around other cigar smokers. End.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I usually smoke my pipe over at the auld irisher pub or lazy dog cafe on katella and main. Both are cigar and pipe friendly and a lot of fun


----------

